# !!!!!!!!!!new Guy Here!!!!!!!!!!



## 629RWHPstang (Jan 29, 2009)

UMMMMMMM name is duff just got back into lifting about 5 months ago, was big into lifting from 18-21 then quit due to boozing and doing my thing with the ladies..... now im 27 quit partying 2 years ago and have nothing better to do in my spare time i picked it back up lol

  also big into Cars/poker/fishing/hunting...and idk hate to type nice to meet you all

  here are some pics of me and my cars.......oh and my younger bro has the silver STI mine is the white.. and dont make fun of my honda it ran 12s all motor and thats carbon fiber not primer lol


----------



## 629RWHPstang (Jan 29, 2009)

oohhh and my 240 sr20DET swapped drifter... fucking fun car


----------



## Arnold (Jan 29, 2009)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

629RWHPstang welcome to IM! 

We are glad you joined us, be sure to review our top selling bodybuilding & fat loss books

If you're looking for high quality supplements check out IronMagLabs Supplements

Sign up for our News Blog and our Newsletter!


----------



## 629RWHPstang (Jan 30, 2009)

no new guy hi wtf lol


----------



## MISTER G (Jul 16, 2009)

Just want 2 say hello to all members, I'm new in ironmag. I'm am 40, I have 110kg and 50cm arms...hello everybody


----------

